# Laptop with mechanical keyboard.



## rigoletto@ (May 4, 2018)

Hi.

I just found out THIS Razer laptop has a mechanical keyboard. IDK if it is good, or not or what, but are you aware of any other laptop with mechanical keyboard?

Cheers!


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (May 4, 2018)

There is the MSI gaming laptop.

I have a Razer DeathAdder gaming mouse, and knew they made mechanical keyboard, but not gaming laptops.

The only computer game I ever play is Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion on my W520, but I use a USB Logitech Mechanical backlit keyboard and a MS Optical Trackball mouse when I do. A gaming laptop would be overkill for me.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 6, 2018)

Trihexagonal 

Thank you. I wasn't aware of the MSI; however I would call that "too over the top". 

The Razer one while rather expensive also is quite discreet.


----------



## k.jacker (May 7, 2018)

I haven't seen any yet, but already in january at the CES Cherry anounced their new low profile keys (only red for now) that should be suitable for normal laptops and not just those monster gaming things.
I would also like to see some laptops and nice low profile mechanical keyboards based on those new keys, but haven't come across any product so far.


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 7, 2018)

Cherry MX Low Profile RGB


----------



## k.jacker (May 7, 2018)

Yeah


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2018)

The Acer Predator 21x has a full size mechanical keyboard. But it's probably extreme overkill. 

I mean, it doesn't come with a laptop bag but with a Pelican flight-case 

(I wonder if it'll run FreeBSD )


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 8, 2018)

OMG. This thing looks like a transformer had a baby with that Caterpillar smartphone.


----------



## Sensucht94 (May 8, 2018)

I don't get why people on this forum always mention laptops and workstations which actually cost more than my car


----------



## rigoletto@ (May 8, 2018)

At least the Razer have some open TOOLS (Linux) to control their fancy stuff.

I think the biggest problem would be the KILLER network stuff, specially the (AC) wireless card.


----------



## k.jacker (Jun 10, 2018)

News
In an article on german website computerbase.de there have finally been announced the first keyboards with the new Cherry MX Red Low profile keys. They'll come from Cooler Master by the names of SK620, SK630 and SK650 which is a fullsize, a tenkeyless and a 60%.
At the end of the article Cherry confirms that the new keys are ment to be used in laptops as well.
I guess lebarondemerde and many others wil be happy when the first mech keyboard equiped laptops hit the market.
We still have to wait a little. The Cooler Masters are to come around  Q4 2018.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 2, 2018)

Just for the record, there is Freenode channel just about mechanical keyboard: `#mechboards`.


----------



## ahriman (Sep 2, 2018)

lebarondemerde said:


> Just for the record, there is Freenode channel just about mechanical keyboard: `#mechboards`.


Jeez, there's a freenode channel for everything


----------

